# Best Place to buy Cool Fenders?



## harryhood (Mar 14, 2010)

I need some nice/cool fenders for my cross/commuter bike for winter. 

Any recommendations for some awesome ones?

Thanks!


----------



## dualpivot (Oct 25, 2009)

harryhood said:


> I need some nice/cool fenders for my cross/commuter bike for winter.
> 
> Any recommendations for some awesome ones?
> 
> Thanks!


Velo Orange. Link to their fender page.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure how cool they are but SKS fenders have easy setup and do the job.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

+ a kajillion on VO fenders- cost the same as plastic and really easy to install. Also very light. 

Honjo fenders, -which VO fenders copy- are also very nice.

Easier than plastic fenders for installation, at least that's my experience.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

Look up Jeff's Wooden Fenders. The guy's a poster over at MTBR, trekjeff or something like that. He finds old wooden pallets and repurposes them as bike fenders.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

I have Soma Eurotrips on my commuter bike and my girlfriend's bike. They are cool in that they come in many different colors, which I'm ashamed to say is why we got them. Thee mounting system is a kind of a pain though. To get them to fit well you have to bend the struts, which looks cool but is a pain in the butt compared to the SKS system.

Civia also has cool metal fenders in a couple of colors, available through QBP, but they are pricey.


----------



## dankilling (Aug 27, 2002)

I have a set of Planet Bike Cascadia fenders that have nice mudflaps.


----------

